# Confirm Stop, UBER



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

On a trip that the PAX entered a stop in, when arriving at the 1st stop the app says to swipe to "CONFIRM STOP". My question is are we supposed to swipe when we arrive at the stop, or when the PAX is finished at the stop and ready to continue on?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Since swiping gives you the new address I would guess it was meant to be when the rider was ready to go. In theory stops are for picking people up or dropping people off not PAX doing errands so it should not matter when you swipe.

I swipe when I get there so I can see the final destination. This helps me determine if I wait for more that 3 minutes. All Pax get the I can wait 3 minutes otherwise I am losing money, after that I may get another ride request and the trip will automatically end, you will have to request another ride.


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Since swiping gives you the new address I would guess it was meant to be when the rider was ready to go. In theory stops are for picking people up or dropping people off not PAX doing errands so it should not matter when you swipe.


From now on I'm giving them 3 minutes! I had a guy I picked up at his house, went to Taco Bell and back home. Took him 15 minutes inside of the restaurant....


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

tjuber said:


> From now on I'm giving them 3 minutes! I had a guy I picked up at his house, went to Taco Bell and back home. Took him 15 minutes inside of the restaurant....


Nope, nope, nope. If he has time to go inside, he has time to order another ride.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tjuber said:


> Took him 15 minutes inside of the restaurant....


Oh, hell no!  Ain't gonna happen.

I picked up a couple of drunk girls some time ago from a bar around 1.30am and they wanted to go to McD Drive-Thru next door before heading home. DT was about 10 cars deep so I told them there's no way that's gonna happen at $0.12/min. Since they didn't suggest giving me cash to do it, to their apartment we drove. Surprised to see they didn't 1* me. :roflmao:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Had a State Liqueur Store run last night. Stop 1.... Liqueur Store.... stop 2 back at hotel. 16 minutes, $6.27. Was slow time of night not in a busy area so wasn't bent.... oh.... no tip.....

Ride before that dude going to bar. "Can we stop at 7-11 so I can hit the ATM". Me: "Sure, will give me a chance to refill my soda". Multi-tasking! ... no tip.... 4 minute ride $4.12 and 0.7 miles ..... so no biggie on this one didn't really loose anything and got more ammo for a nice piss later.

Ride before that from Airport.... "Can we stop at the Chevron up here on the corner, need to pick up some beer' THEN THE WORDS OF DEATH.... "I'll hook you up in the app". Just looked he did tip $7.25 so hey, he is now one of the 10% that actually do what they say and not dirty filthy liars.... oh wait, that $7.25 ah crap, that was a different run.... HE IS A FILTHY LIAR!

Above was a $33.71 hour. Not bad even with the stops.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The swipe is meant to be made when they are back in your car. If you swipe when they go inside you can start getting stacked ride requests.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

tjuber said:


> From now on I'm giving them 3 minutes! I had a guy I picked up at his house, went to Taco Bell and back home. Took him 15 minutes inside of the restaurant....


I base my wait time on market conditions. If it is busy, short wait time than I end the trip and roll. If it is slow after 3 minutes I turn other app Lyft/Uber to see if I can get a ping. If I do I end current trip and go to new pick-up. If it is extremely slow I will wait longer because chances are I can go an hour without another ride.

Of course on all trips with a stop I feed the PAX a line about only being able to wait 3 minutes, if i get another request I have to end trip and go, and waiting and not taking other trips cost me money. Many times they toss me cash to wait.


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The swipe is meant to be made when they are back in your car. If you swipe when they go inside you can start getting stacked ride requests.


This makes sense, I swiped when we arrived and I did get a stacked ping. I didn't take the ping because I was unsure how long this trip was going to take....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I want to know the final destination right away. In case I get a stacked ping that makes it easier to decide not to wait over 3 minutes especially if we are almost to destination.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I had this same question yesterday.
I had 2 of them in a row.
I usually swipe when we get to the first stop, I'll wait from now on.

On the first ride w/ the stop, she took about 6 minutes in the store. I was looking all over how to end the ride, where she'd call another, and could NOT find how to end the ride at the first stop!! 
How do I end it at the first stop on the Uber app?

The second ride w/ stop, we literally went across the street to a Walgreens, but then we went 10 miles to his little row house. He was quick in the store too, 3 or 4 minutes. 5 star, cool gay guy (not that there's anything wrong with that!)


----------



## acro5084 (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious, what others do. Let them offer something to stop/wait longer or is there something you say to let them know you will but want to get paid? I wait for them to offer. I’ve thought about saying something but I haven’t thought of a good way to do that.


----------



## SunnyeeDee (Mar 13, 2019)

tjuber said:


> On a trip that the PAX entered a stop in, when arriving at the 1st stop the app says to swipe to "CONFIRM STOP". My question is are we supposed to swipe when we arrive at the stop, or when the PAX is finished at the stop and ready to continue on?


I would like to know the answer to this to... thanks


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I always check it when we stop.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

acro5084 said:


> Curious, what others do. Let them offer something to stop/wait longer or is there something you say to let them know you will but want to get paid? I wait for them to offer. I've thought about saying something but I haven't thought of a good way to do that.


"It's busy right now. The only time I make money is when I'm moving." Something along those lines.

If they pick up on the hint and *OFFER CASH* (NOT "tip you in the app/get you something at 7-11/McDonald's) I do it. Otherwise it's "I can drop you off or take you to your destination. Which will it be?"

Don't be afraid of the 1*. Usually after an encounter like that I will call in and savage them to Rohit for making racist/homophobic/anti-Semitic comments and making fun of my speech impediment and service dog.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

tjuber said:


> From now on I'm giving them 3 minutes! I had a guy I picked up at his house, went to Taco Bell and back home. Took him 15 minutes inside of the restaurant....


yep, had a college student do that to me (to chipotle). was puzzled when I was irritated. [email protected]&ker.



New2This said:


> "It's busy right now. The only time I make money is when I'm moving." Something along those lines.
> 
> If they pick up on the hint and *OFFER CASH* (NOT "tip you in the app/get you something at 7-11/McDonald's) I do it. Otherwise it's "I can drop you off or take you to your destination. Which will it be?"
> 
> Don't be afraid of the 1*. Usually after an encounter like that I will call in and savage them to Rohit for making racist/homophobic/anti-Semitic comments and making fun of my speech impediment and service dog.


Yep, I use that line myself. Usually their urge to get McDonald's at 1:30 a.m. (when only the drive-thru is open) evaporates pretty quickly 



SunnyeeDee said:


> I would like to know the answer to this to... thanks


When it happens for me, it specifies in the app I'm not supposed to swipe until the passenger is ready to go.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

tjuber said:


> On a trip that the PAX entered a stop in, when arriving at the 1st stop the app says to swipe to "CONFIRM STOP". My question is are we supposed to swipe when we arrive at the stop, or when the PAX is finished at the stop and ready to continue on?


AFAIK it doesn't make a difference and you still get paid the same. I usually do it straight away so I can see the next address.



Erin C Banning said:


> When it happens for me, it specifies in the app I'm not supposed to swipe until the passenger is ready to go.


Maybe you're thinking of Lyft. IIRC the Lyft app says that but Uber doesn't.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

The magic 8 ball says "yes".


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> AFAIK it doesn't make a difference and you still get paid the same. I usually do it straight away so I can see the next address.
> 
> 
> Maybe you're thinking of Lyft. IIRC the Lyft app says that but Uber doesn't.


ah you're definitely right, it was lyft ... they blend together for me


----------



## Doctorsookie (Apr 16, 2019)

tjuber said:


> From now on I'm giving them 3 minutes! I had a guy I picked up at his house, went to Taco Bell and back home. Took him 15 minutes inside of the restaurant....


he didn't get you anything? I dropped a pax off to work at Mickey D's and he asked if wanted coffee.


----------

